# New Herd Sire Nigerian Dwarf Buck



## cinderrella123 (Sep 11, 2016)

Here is a picture of My new soon to be Herd Sire. He is a 4 year old proven Buck He produce's a lot of Golden and white Colored Kids she has a lot of golden and white kids from this buck he is a great dairy buck to. 


Tell me what you think about him.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I don’t raise Nigies myself, but he sure is handsome and very nice looking! Congratulations on your soon-to-be new addition!


----------



## Valley Life Farm (Jan 21, 2018)

He’s handsome! Hard to see his confirmation with his winter coat on. I’m still learning the ins and outs of herd improvement so I don’t really have a critique for you. I’m following to see what others have to say.


----------



## cinderrella123 (Sep 11, 2016)

Yeah he is a very beautiful Buck and he has been what i have been searching for. He produce's a lot of gold and white kids he has a lot of gold and white in his blood line. I guess i have been told that i have an act of picking out bucks that have great everything. but can't wait to get him home but not picking him up til March 1st.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

He looks pretty nice from what I can see  Post more photos when you get him!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Cute!


----------



## Dustypines (Jul 13, 2016)

He is very nice!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

He looks nice!


----------



## Luvgoats! (Jan 20, 2018)

I'm also getting a new Nigerian buck for my doe


----------



## Luvgoats! (Jan 20, 2018)

an this is my Nigerian dwarf doe!


----------



## cinderrella123 (Sep 11, 2016)

I have actually decided not to Pick this buck up. 

Well i have factored In about him being 4 years old and even though the owner says he is sweet nature'd i don't know how he will act around me I like to raise bucks from 8 weeks old so there is my first factor. 

My 2nd factor is I found a Yearling Doe that is white and pinto patched golden doe i have found and which i love ten times better. 

My 3rd factor was i don't know how he would act towards my baby buckling if he would act aggressive and try to kill him or hurt him. So I really thought long and hard on this and have decided not to buy any older bucks that i haven't raised from 8 weeks. 


I thought really hard on this but i can wait for my buckling to be ready to breed. 


(but this is a in definitely picking this doe up she is holding her for me til the 7th of February next month) she is the doe closest to the wall behind the doe in front. you can't tell but she looks like a pinto golden patch work doe. she is very beautiful.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

She is beautiful! How old is she?

I know what you mean about preferring to raise a buck from a young age. For the first time ever, this past breeding season, I bought a 2 year old (instead of a 5 month old registered Nubian buckling that was further away, but definitely would have been a better choice, darn it!) unregistered Nubian buck and he would not stay in any type of fencing I had, electrified or not. He also had a bit of an attitude and knew how to use his horns against us. :/ We had a couple accidental breedings because of him. 
We sold him earlier this month and I was so GLAD to be rid of him!!

In April I will be getting a bottle buckling and I’m going to try to train him up right.  I have a 9 month old Nubian buck that I got as a 5 day old, and he is pretty respectful towards us (he still gets somewhat too playful at times) and he definitely respects electric fencing. I hope he carries that with him through breeding season next year (bucks can be knuckleheads when in rut)!


----------



## cinderrella123 (Sep 11, 2016)

Goat_Scout said:


> She is beautiful! How old is she?
> 
> I know what you mean about preferring to raise a buck from a young age. For the first time ever, this past breeding season, I bought a 2 year old (instead of a 5 month old registered Nubian buckling that was further away, but definitely would have been a better choice, darn it!) unregistered Nubian buck and he would not stay in any type of fencing I had, electrified or not. He also had a bit of an attitude and knew how to use his horns against us. :/ We had a couple accidental breedings because of him.
> We sold him earlier this month and I was so GLAD to be rid of him!!
> ...


The Doe is young she is a yearling so breeding age.

yeah If i can buy a buckling and raise it as a young buck i will as i don't like someone else's messed up goat..

I have unrelated goats so i am going to be keeping 2 more buckling's out so i will have 3 buckling's on the farm.


----------



## Valley Life Farm (Jan 21, 2018)

It's always scary bringing in outside animals bucks or does. 

This past fall I brought in two bucks, 2 years old and 5 years old. They were from separate farms. I was worried how they would be with each other and my little wether but after the initial quarantine and a little headbutting to establish the pecking order they took to each other very well. I also worried about how they would be with me but they are so gentle and friendly. 
I do not regret my decision to grab these two. They are perfect gentlemen and a wonderful addition to my herd. 
We've been very lucky with animal temperaments on our farm but you just never know.

The doe is gorgeous! I wouldn't be able to turn her down either.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

That Brown buck is a stout little joker - Toth we need you to get to work on a mini boer  - thing would be a solid block of muscle with Blue eyes!


----------



## cinderrella123 (Sep 11, 2016)

Valley Life Farm said:


> It's always scary bringing in outside animals bucks or does.
> 
> This past fall I brought in two bucks, 2 years old and 5 years old. They were from separate farms. I was worried how they would be with each other and my little wether but after the initial quarantine and a little headbutting to establish the pecking order they took to each other very well. I also worried about how they would be with me but they are so gentle and friendly.
> I do not regret my decision to grab these two. They are perfect gentlemen and a wonderful addition to my herd.
> ...


Yeah I am glad i found a buddy who sold me 4 of her goats she had 2 beautiful bucks if only i could have gotten them. Ugh 1 was an f-4 mini multi colored Mini Lamancha Buck one was a pure bred Registered Nigerian dwarf buck. they acted like bucks but not aggressive or anything head butting but they would come up behind you and stick there Tong's and blubber like blubbering bucks.

But yeah I love the i call it Pinto Marking color with white I am not sure what there called with the spots all over her body and white in between.

well she is worth it but ugh it is going to be a long haul to get her It is a 2 hour or so drive there and then 2 hours back so 4 hours all together she will be riding in style in the back of the KIA Soul I have to find her a collar that will go on her.

I can't wait to get her home I have been searching for this color rather in a buck but hay I will take it in a doe i have been looking for this color ever sense i started raising goats I know it sounds strange but this is my favorite markings and color in the goats world L O L.

Here is the buck I plan on breeding her to once he is ready and she has gotten out of quarantine Pen.

this is when he was a baby I will get some pictures up soon of him he is ten times bigger then this he is one of my biggest bucks I have ever seen in a 8 week old buck.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

My former Nigerian herd was mostly gold and white. I got so I hated the color! Then I started with goats again after a fire killed my entire herd. Several of the Lamanchas were gold or gold and white. My herd was 90% gold/gold and white. Again....got so sick of the color! My Mancha buck is gold and white and sires mostly gold and white kids. Lol I feel like I'm cursed. Wish I could send the gold goat curse to you, someone who would appreciate it!!!!!!


----------



## purplemountain (Jun 2, 2014)

Yep, as you found out, gold (red) is a dominant color and it only takes one dose of the gene to get gold. It can range in color from cream to reddish, though. The buck you skipped on, therefore did not have a gold gene. But if he had plenty of gold kids, then you know he likely has a recessive black gene and was bred to a gold doe. Your gold doe is your best bet for getting that color into your herd. Love all the fun colors of Nigerian Dwarf!


----------



## LuvmyNubians (Jan 20, 2018)

cinderrella123 said:


> I have actually decided not to Pick this buck up.
> 
> Well i have factored In about him being 4 years old and even though the owner says he is sweet nature'd i don't know how he will act around me I like to raise bucks from 8 weeks old so there is my first factor.
> 
> ...


I bottle raised my last two bucks so I totally agree that it is worth the wait. The golden doe is beautiful!


----------

